# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Videos 3-Länder-Enduro-Trails Nauders-Reschen-Reschenpass

## noox

Wir waren beim Closing Weekend (Yellow Days) in der 3-Länder-Enduro-Trails-Region am Reschenpass. 

Am Freitag am späten Nachmittag sind wir noch 3 der 5 Trails am Mutzkopf (Nauders) gefahren. Nicht unbedingt die schnellsten Fahrten, weil's eben die ersten waren. Aber am Freitag war das Licht gut und ich bin mit Leatt-Brace gefahren und hab da die GoPro montiert, wodurch Videos vergleichsweise wakelfrei sind.

Erstmals die Mutzkopf-Trails. Später folgen auch noch welche vom restlichen Gebiet.


*Gerry Trail (Mutzkopf, Nauders)
*
Offiziell startet von der Bergstation vom Mutzkopf Sessellift der Kreuzmoos-Trail. Später teilt sich von diesem der Gerry-Trail. Der Kreuzmoos-Trail wurde zu Anfang der Saison in eher flacherem Gelände einfach ausgesteckt und soll später zu einer Family-Strecke adaptiert werden. Momentan ist der auch witzig zu Fahren, teils aber bissl treten.

Der Gerry-Trail ist auch eher auf der einfacheren Seite, wobei schon einige S2-Stellen drinnen sind. Eine Bergauf-Stelle ist noch dabei, wo man schieben muss. Der Rest ist echt geilstes Enduro-Singletrial-Fahren. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nciujVcoAZU

----------


## noox

*
Elven Trail* (Mutzkopf, Nauders)

Die ersten paar Meter nach der Liftstation führen über den Kreuzmoos/Gerry-Trail. Bei der Straße rechts. Gleich am Anfang sind ein paar schwierigere hängende, wurzelige Kurven bzw. Passagen, denen der Elven Trail vermutlich die offizielle Kategorisierung als S3 verdankt. Den Rest finde ich nicht so extra schwierig. Also ähnlich den anderen Mutzkopf-Trails. Ein großteil des Trails führt über den alten 11er Wanderweg, der teilweise ziemlich High-Speed-Gradaus runter führt. Eventuell kommt da der Name her: 11 -> Eleven -> Elven. Um das interessanter zu gestalten, geht immer mal wieder links und rechts eine Abzweigung weg. Unten führt dann der Green-Trail in den Elven-Trail. Am Ende folgt ein trogartiger, schneller, wurzeliger Abschnitt. Sehr cool. 

Wenn man von Reschen den 3-Länder-Enduro-Trail über die Reschenalm, Grünsee, etc. nimmt, fährt man am besten auch über den 11er/Elven-Trail nach Nauders runter. Wobei hier dann der erste Abschnitt etwas anders ist.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIblyaG-yz4

----------


## noox

*Green Trail (Mutzkopf, Nauders)*

Im Reschenpass-Trail-Artikel vom letzten Jahr über die Region habe ich ihn noch als "Nauders 10 von 10" beschrieben. 
Zum Green Trail muss man von der Bergstation ein paar Meter rauftreten/schieben. Die erste Minute des Trails ist eher flach (aber bergauf-bergab) Aber alles fahrbar. (Am nächsten Tag waren die Bäume, die am Video noch den Weg blockierten schon weggeschnitten.) Etwas höhere Schwierigkeit als der Gerry-Trail. Ich finde ihn ziemlich abwechslungsreich. Im Mittelteil auch mal einige Meter leicht bergauf zu treten. Somit auch der längste der Trails am Mutzkopf. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0f3nfrrTxJo



In den nächsten Wochen sollen noch ein paar Videos folgen. Der Trail von Bergkastel nach Reschen wurde deutlich erweitert. Die ersten Abschnitte der kreuzweisen Verbindungstrails zwischen Schöneben (Reschen) und Haideralm (St. Valentin) sind auch schon gebaut und sollen nächstes Jahr verfollständigt werden. 

Und wer den Video-Zusammenschnitt vom letzten Jahr noch nicht kennt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b3ngWTx8os

----------


## noox

Ich habe noch ein Video vom Herbst letzten Jahres - diesmal vom Bunker- & Etsch-Trail. Diese führen von Nauders rauf mit der Bergkastelbahn via Plamort runter nach Reschen.

Der Bunker-Trail startet nach dem flachen Plamort-Trail bei den Bunkern. Dort wo es dann nur mehr bergab geht. Der Trail führt anfangs über den bekannten Wanderweg. Ab da, wo es dann eher grad aus bzw. dann auf die Schotterstraße geht, wurde ein neuer Weg gebaut. Dieser ist anfangs an einem steilen Hang gebaut. Allerdings immer quer dazu also relativ easy und flowig. 

Er endet bei der Querüng über die Schotterstraße. Dort fängt der Etsch-Trail an. Dieser ist ähnlich der Trails im Gebiet. Etwas direkter nach unten, auf mit Felsen und Steinen durchsetztem Waldboden. 

Der im letzten Jahr neu hinzugekommene Teil fängt ab Minute 3:00 an.

Sorry: Leider ist das Video etwas mehr verwackelt als sonst bei meinen Videos üblich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82AWRknpAZQ

----------


## noox

Weitere Videos:

*Spin & Grein Trail: 
*Eingestuft als blaue Trails. Es ist die X-förmige Verbindung zwischen Schöneben und Haideralm. Diese 2 Trails führen von der Bergstation Schöneben (nach ein paar 100 m auf der Straße) bis nach St. Valentin. Am Video wird's zwar etwas langatmig, aber beim Fahren sind die super lustig. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt2ZLvMo8OY

Der Rückweg, also von der Bergstation Haideralm zweigt gleich mal im oberen Bereich vom Haideralm-Trail ab. Der ist deutlich weniger lustig - oft geht's sehr flach, bzw. bergauf dahin. Wobei ein Teil in der Mitte für beide Verbindungen auf dem gleiche Trail führt. 


*Oberer Schöneben Trail*
Diesen Trail gibt's eh schon lange. Ist momentan schön hergerichtet, dass er wirklich fein zu fahren ist. Am Ende kann man dann entweder den Unteren Schöneben Trail wieder zur Gondel nehmen oder die Straße etwas rauf, dann Richtung Reschenalm und via 3-Länder-Trail nach Nauders fahren.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02n9yiIkLqU


*Unterer Schöneben Trail*
Ich kannte den noch von ganz am Anfang, wo ein paar Querfahrten etwas mühsam waren (flach, aber viele Löcher). Das ist mittlerweilen alles schön geshaped.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZxzo4dpJbc

----------

